# Fruit tree spray?



## Hawkster (Apr 16, 2010)

if it is caterpillars that are eating the leaves try Bonide BT Thuricide Or Dipel


----------



## Walliebee (Nov 17, 2006)

First, you need to identify the pest. Are they worms? Bt will work fine for that. For beatles, Neem oil sprays will kill some, but it will repel most from eating the leaves. All safe for bees and other beneficial insects.


----------



## bradley39482 (May 26, 2010)

sorry to intrude on thread
but does any one know about peach tree's, have worms in the peaches and need something to spray that wont kill my bee's!


----------



## forgeblast (Feb 4, 2011)

gardens alive has some nice organic products, but check and see what they target.


----------



## Nature's Spectacle (Jun 3, 2011)

without knowing the specific pest, a mixture of soap and water can help if sprayed on the leaves


----------



## Ray4852 (May 27, 2011)

none of the above will do a good job getting rid of bugs on fruit trees. what you need is a good commercial pesticide like brigade to control bugs. this stuff kills everything. you also have to be certified to use it. if you cant spray because you are afraid of killing a few bees. move your hives to another area for a few weeks and spray the trees down to you can get a handle on the bugs. bring back your hives later. you probably have the jap beatles and tarnish bugs.


----------

